# Obscure Sci-Fi Ships We'd Like to See



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

I was going to do a poll, but there would be endless choices.

In no particular order:

1. The Event Horizion
2. The Valkyrie from Titan A.E.
3. The Nautalis (sp) from League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
4. Galvatron's command ship from the Transformers Movie (don't laugh, it is a cool ship)


Dave


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

alpha-8 said:


> I was going to do a poll, but there would be endless choices.
> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. The Event Horizion
> ...


http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljpage.cgi?WAVX-05

1 down, 3 to go, Dave.

My obscure choice is Anastasia - Dan Dare's personal ship from the 50's British Eagle comic strip - and I woudn't say no to the mothership from CE3K.

Jim


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

don't think we'll be seein' anything from Titan A.E. lol .
hb


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I would've like the "Messiah" from Deep Impact

Brad.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

alpha-8 said:


> 1. The Event Horizion
> 2. The Valkyrie from Titan A.E.
> 3. The Nautalis (sp) from League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
> 4. Galvatron's command ship from the Transformers Movie (don't laugh, it is a cool ship)


I have to agree on three of those, as I've never seen _Event Horizon_. I agree with wanting a ship from Transformers. (Love that movie!) The Autobot ship they used to escape Autobot City in would be pretty cool, too. The only problem with Galvatron's ship would be the same with the old Enterprise kits- engine droop! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Valley Forge from Silent Running
Ark II
Landmaster from Damnation Alley
Lightship Altares from Gerry Anderson The Day After Tomorrow
Super Train
LEXX
Landspeeder


----------



## SgtFang (Jul 18, 2003)

X-71 shuttle in 1/72 from "Armageddon"!!! :thumbsup: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/SgtFang/Props/ArmageddonShuttle.jpg

And maybe a bigger "Vulture" from "Salvage 1"

-Sarge


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I saw a model of Valley Forge on the Fantastic Plastic website.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

An accurate model of the _Executor_, to scale with the correct 17.6 kilometer measurement.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Is there nobody who remembers Flesh Gordon?


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I have to agree on three of those, as I've never seen _Event Horizon_. I agree with wanting a ship from Transformers. (Love that movie!) The Autobot ship they used to escape Autobot City in would be pretty cool, too. The only problem with Galvatron's ship would be the same with the old Enterprise kits- engine droop! :lol:


I am thinking of scratch building it. I would have to make the pylons a little thicker, however, this project is just in the sketch phase. Painted red, and it would almost look like a Vulcan ship.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

Ahhh... Flesh Gordon. Get yourself a few easter eggs, a PVC electrical sweep. some fin stock and a supply of tubing and you're there! To quote the movie, "What an amazing resemblance!"
"Don't anybody move! I've got power pasties and I know how to use them!"
Andrew


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Is there nobody who remembers Flesh Gordon?


And "Wang..the PERVERTED?? or DR.FLEXI Jerkoff???NO..of course NOT


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I always thought those ships looked like RC2 executives.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Is there nobody who remembers Flesh Gordon?


Hey, now! Let's keep this PG here!
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hmm? * Oh!* *Flash* Gordon! :roll:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hows this for obscure---- Barbarella's ship. (I really hate it myself but wanted an obscure one in there)

I would go for the 
The Rebel Blockade Runner from ANH
How bout the ships from Battle Beyond the Stars
Or the Light Ship From Battlestar (you know the episode with the white uniforms and blasters, can't remember the name of it off hand)
Or how bout anothe obscure one, the motorcycles from Megaforce from 1982 (remember Lt. Ilia was in this movie with hair, anyone else remember that.)
How are those for obscure


----------



## ken072359 (Aug 1, 2003)

Joel's escape pod from MST3K -- Hamdingers, anyone??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Booby ship from "Battle Beyond the Stars."

Both main ships from "Titan AE"

Tin Tin's moon rocket from the "Expedition Moon" cartoon

"Space Angel"'s Star Duster


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

*ANYTHING* but the "Nautilus" from LXG...!

Mark


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

I second the motion for the Messiah from Deep Impact, and put forth a motion for the Excalibur from "Call to Arms" and "Crusade."

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

tripdeer said:


> I second the motion for the Messiah from Deep Impact, and put forth a motion for the Excalibur from "Call to Arms" and "Crusade."
> 
> Dan


I second the motion for the Excalibur. :thumbsup: 

How about The Heart of Gold from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Still want The Protector from Galaxy Quest.


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Arronax
My obscure choice is Anastasia - Dan Dare's personal ship from the 50's British Eagle comic strip - and I woudn't say no to the mothership from CE3K.
Jim[/QUOTE said:


> I second that!
> 
> Cheers,
> tvrtko


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm working on my own Heart of Gold. Still desiging it, not yet moved on to construction. Won't be as good as any dreamt up by that guy who did the Vogon Constructor, obviously. 

Still have never seen Flesh Gordon, but want to.

DEFINITELY Battle Beyond the Stars! Most of those ships, yes.

The Argo from Time After Time (accurate to the final version used, with interior).

Harvey Keitel's bug-looking transport from Saturn 3.

An _accurate_ Cygnus with open grills and a lighting kit. Expensive, but what the hell - it's a fantasy wish list, not a realistic one.

A Martian War Machine from the comic book League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (Volume 2).

Ya know, a few of those retro designs from the DeLaurentiis Flash Gordon would be good kits too.

OH! And that ark from "The Starlost"! Badly produced show, but a great concept and a killer model for the central ship.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

The Alpha 7 from "Barbarella", of course... and the Infinity from "Galaxina".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just got a new anime called "The Last Exile." Some uber-cool designs in that! It'a an alternate-reality retro epic set in a 19th century where there are antigrav battleships and flying cars. Yet battle between the huge airships still begins with musket volleys from open galleries along the ships' flanks.

Also, I second the Valley Forge from Silent Running. 

Oooo - and how about the Ark from Starlost?

And of course, Serenity, from Firefly.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Any other Farscape fans here? I would love to see a Moya model with fiberoptic details on the surface. Actually, I think just about any of the ships from that show would make a cool model...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

How about THIS ROCKET??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

omnimodel said:


> Any other Farscape fans here? I would love to see a Moya model with fiberoptic details on the surface. Actually, I think just about any of the ships from that show would make a cool model...


 Yes! Not only Moya, but Talon too.
But especially a PK Prowler. Three steak knives with a cockpit in the middle.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The ships fom Space Rangers.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

> Yes! Not only Moya, but Talon too.
> But especially a PK Prowler. Three steak knives with a cockpit in the middle.


Forgot about that one. Count me in, along with a PK Command Carrier.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Space Academy.

V Mothership.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

ThomasModels said:


> Space Academy.
> 
> V Mothership.


THOMAS- I'm with ya' on these Isn't Space Academey the old CBS/Filmation Saturday Morning Show? I actually liked no LOVED the FX on the "Jason Of Star Command" Series (Sid Haig as Draco's and lots of Sound FX from TOS TREK!) Anyhoo I'd like to see the Ship that Sid Haig Flew around in.It was like a Meteor with this Space Station built on top. Looking sorta like an Animal (Cat maybe) That one was Nifty and these little Shuttles they used. And in the Case of "V" Sorry,I would RATHER have a Kit of "Diana" Jane Badler! "Ka-Swhhwing!" 

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Space Academy.


I forgot about that one.:thumbsup: 

Space Ghost Cruiser.
Any Space:1999 ships not released.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The _Cavorite Sphere_ from "First Men in the Moon".

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Flash Gordon cartoon series ships.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

For those who don't know:











The _Space Academy_ Seeker.

The one pictured is available from Small Art Works.

http://www.smallartworks.ca/PS/OtherKits/SeekerPage/SeekerPage.html


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Glad to see Super America will still be around that far in the future.

(Or is that reference too regional? Note the SA symbol: http://www.superamerica.com/AboutUs/AboutUs.asp)


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Not sure about the shape of Serenity from Firefly. Maybe it will grow on me.

There is the Betty from Aliens 4

Phoenix from Battle of the Planets. Never found a model of that kit when the show was out.



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> Not sure about the shape of Serenity from Firefly. Maybe it will grow on me.


It's kinda like the Millenium Falcon for me. Not all that impressive at first, but you grow to love her very shortly! :hat: 



Styrofoam_Guy said:


> Phoenix from Battle of the Planets. Never found a model of that kit when the show was out.


Man, *now there's a kit!* But make the old blue Phoenix, not that crappy bird-thing used in the remakes with the old footage. :drunk: 
_Ooo!_ And have the little vehicles that the team drove, too! Now that'd be awsome!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

The Betty is available. 

Still can't stand the Serenity. Hey, it was meant to be an ugly little bucket, and it is! Don't get me wrong, I love the show...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

> Phoenix from Battle of the Planets. Never found a model of that kit when the show was out.


There was a model produced of the Phoenix back in the 80's. It was a japanese kit, but very cool.

The Seeker from Space Academy was actually a model of the Ark2 with pieces from a Saturn rocket and a few other greeblies added on. 

The ship from Jason of Star Command that looked like an asteroid with styrofoam cups glued to the top and bottom was originally from Space Academy (It was the Space Academy) 

When filmation began their live action stuff, they often used props from other shows. Kinda like Trek using props from other movies.

I would like to see a model of the Draconia from Buck Rogers, or of one of the ships from the Eastern Alliance episodes of Battlestar Galactica.

As far as movies go, I'd love to see a kit of the Scimitar from ST: Nemesis. Or even one of the new Romulan Warbirds.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Eastern Alliance ships were kitbashed F-15's.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> Phoenix from Battle of the Planets. Never found a model of that kit when the show was out.
> 
> There was a model produced of the Phoenix back in the 80's. It was a japanese kit, but very cool.


Just watch Hobbylink Japan for "Gatchaman" kits, they repress them every 2-3 years, just like the Yamato kits.

Speaking of which, I'd love a 1/350 Yamato that's not horribly out of proportion like the 1/500


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Just watch Hobbylink Japan for "Gatchaman" kits, they repress them every 2-3 years,


Untrue.
There hasn't been a styrene Phoenix in over 15 years ... probably longer.


Sword of Whedon said:


> .. just like the Yamato kits.


They're on a 5+ year cycle.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

What about a more accurate (and better built) XD-1 Discovery kit? Seeing a couple of the Lunar Models builds I know it's possible to pull off a decent reproduction, but it's a lot of effort.

Something in 1:350, perhaps?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

1/350 TOS 1701. I can wish!

UFO's from X-Files


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I still have my CYGNUS kit sitting in mothballs awaiting final assembly, but top on my list of wanted kits would still be a good sized scale GUNSTAR, from "The Last Starfighter". One with rotating turret and opening "death blossom" petals would be very cool!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

NOt neccessarily obscure, but how about any of the Earth Force ships from Babylon 5. Heck the Thunderbolt attack fighter was neat as could be. Much more interesting than the little fighter that Revell put out. The Narn and Minbari battleships and cruisers were cool too.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Starship Troopers (Movie and Roughnecks CGI series) - Any and all ships!
Total Recall - Mars shuttle (ooh and the cars!)

slightly OT

The Abyss - Flatbed 1 and the drilling platform (Ron Cobb classic)


Jim


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*MY obscure want*

*SOMEONE or SOME Company ..should get off thier butts (LOL) and do a Repop (whether in Styrene, OR well molded resin) of the Aurora 2001 MOONBUS..and in THAT scale..it , to me was the PERFECT size , and very well made...I wouldnt build a resin one..but at LEAST it would be out there...*


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

BOTP - Phoenix - There was no HLJ or local model shop that carried Bandai kits when BOTP was on. I would be guessing that andai made the kits. Searches on ebay a while back turned up the bird kit. Also searches did not turn up much references for a scratch build. Anyone?

A Betty kit eh? I will have to dig a bit further into that.

I have most of the Starblazer kits. Working on the 1:700 Yamato now. I remember getting the tiny kits when the series was being broadcast in NA. Some very neat looking ships out of that cartoon series.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Gunstar 1 is seconded. I'd love that


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Zathros - why wouldn't you build a resin Moonbus?

The fit on my Wilco Models Proteus is actually much _much_ better than the fit on my styrene Polar Lights Spindrift or Seaview.

The only real difference is that you might have to wet sand some parts and you will have to use a cyanoacrylate glue or a two part epoxy glue. 

Get yourself a Wilco Proteus! 

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Give Captain Cardboard some more time - he says that styrene moonbus is comin; when the profits from the Mercury capsule roll in.

As for The Betty, I think SMT has a resin kit.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

There ya go Zathros!

It woud be a shame to see that resin MoonBus and have no experience with resin kits. You can get a Wilco resin Proteus (Fantastic Voyage sub) or Icarus (Charlton Heston's Planet of the Apes ship) for around $40 each. That's fairly cheap and they are very nice kits. If you have any problems with the kit, Wilco stands behind their product 110%.

Personally, I think that the Proteus, while a more elaborate kit with more parts, is easier to build. It practically needs no seam filling at all. Well, there is a small bit of filling required at the engine exhaust nozzles but not much more than that!

Huzz


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

I'll give you an obscure one............ The Flapjack from the ABC's 1995 saturday morning Hypernauts TV series.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

not that obscure but i'll keep sayin' it till they make it (in afforadable styrene anyway) the george pal version of the time machine. and lets not forget the martian war machines....


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Along with Moya, Talyn, and a prowler, I'd love to see a nice kit of Crichton's "Death Module" (As Capt Crais referred to it.) and Dargo's ship.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

fireball xl5? (styrene not resin)


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

John P said:


> Yes! Not only Moya, but Talon too.
> But especially a PK Prowler. Three steak knives with a cockpit in the middle.


The farscape ships (most) are available from Howling Wolf. They had Talon and the PK Prowler. The Moya that was out got C&D'ed.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

How Bout "Message From Space" IIRC There WERE Kits (Styrene) Made of these in the Late 70's

LON/JOHN


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Space Ghost Cruiser.


Yes! :thumbsup: 

While they're at it: a figure set of the _Herculoids_!

Here's another one: the capsule from the animated version of_ POTA_.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

BIG Fireball XL5, and figure kits of Steve Zodiac,Venus,Professor Mattic, Zoony, but ESPECIALLY Robert the Robot! (He was transparent!)


WOOOOO HOOOOO!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

jtwaclawski said:


> The farscape ships (most) are available from Howling Wolf. They had Talon and the PK Prowler. The Moya that was out got C&D'ed.


 I got Moya before the C&D hit. Got a URL for Howling Wolf?


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

John P said:


> I got Moya before the C&D hit. Got a URL for Howling Wolf?


He mostly sells on Ebay now. If you contact him though he'll sell to you off Ebay. He also has several B5 models as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I'm no closer to having contact info than before I asked. :freak: :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I forgot that I saw the Valley Forge model at http://minimodelmadness.com/store/index.php

I ordered it today, 9 inches long, 24 pieces.


----------



## cathores (Apr 4, 2004)

How about the ship from Earth Star Voyager, anyone else remember that one?


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

How about the ship from "When Worlds Collide" and the ramp it was on. Super cool.

I also just made a rare find on "the bay". A 21" long 10" wingspan WhiteStar from Babylon 5. Turns out after I bought it that it is a pretty rare kit. Only about 100 made. Course it had a "Price" too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heavens Eagle said:


> How about the ship from "When Worlds Collide" and the ramp it was on. Super cool.


 Lumar Models makes it in resin. But of course, I'd also love an inexpensive plastic kit.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'd love to see a kit of the escape pod from Sisko's Saratoga


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know if these qualify as "ships", but I'd like to see kits of the police cruisers and cabs from The Fifth Element.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dr. Brad said:


> I'd love to see a kit of the escape pod from Sisko's Saratoga


 Take a shoebox, paint a window on it ....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

:lol:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> The _Cavorite Sphere_ from "First Men in the Moon".


Monsters in Motion offers (or used to offer) a very nice version of this classic ship, complete with a beautifully detailed interior. Randy Cooper did the pattern work, and he did a great job.

Unfortunately for me, my all time favorite (media related) spaceship falls squarely into the "obscure" category. The spaceliner Rising Star from "Battlestar Galactica" has been a model-building obsession of mine for years, but finding sufficient reference material with which to embark on a scratch-build has proven extremely difficult. The current owner of the original studio miniature (the elusive "Gary C.") has seemingly dropped off the face of the Earth, and aside from a handful of screen grabs posted on Starship Modeler and Phil Broad's Cloudster site there are very few photos of the R.S. to be found on the web.

She's a beauty, though...


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Thought about this a bit more..........besides a Gunstar, from Last Starfighter, how bout a nice sized scale ship of the "Event Horizon", The "Discovery", from 2001, or the ship from "Silent Running", clear bio-domes and all? I bet they could be done well in styrene.


----------



## Edward Baxter (Jul 20, 2004)

*What about poor Marvin?*

You have to remember "Marvin the Manic robot". I mean hey, He waited all those years at the resturant an the end of the universe. I think the best ship would have to be Hotblack Desiato's stunt ship. It's only good for a one way ride but what a ride!! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't talk to me about life. Here I am, a brain the size of a planet, and I'm parking cars. I'm soooo depressed.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

dreamer said:


> I'm working on my own Heart of Gold. Still desiging it, not yet moved on to construction. Won't be as good as any dreamt up by that guy who did the Vogon Constructor, obviously.


It's a safe bet it'll be better than what Disney has come up with for the upcoming feature, in which the Heart o' Gold is basically a big ball, and the Vogon Constructor is a featureless grey slab.

Sigh.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Now_ that's _depressing. Disney doing Hitchhiker's Guide. I suppose in addition to being Americanized, it will star Tim Allen as Arthur Dent and will feature songs by pop singers?

Always was boothered by the mismomer Marvin labored under. 'Marvin, the Paranoid Android'. Catchy...but he depressed, not paranoid.

"Marvin, what happened??"
"Their computer committed suicicide."
"Why?"
"I talked to it."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Marvin wasn't depressed! That was just what everyone was saying about him behind his back! They were all out to get him by falsely claiming he was depressed!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

dreamer said:


> Disney doing Hitchhiker's Guide. I suppose in addition to being Americanized, it will star Tim Allen as Arthur Dent...


The casting is actually pretty good: Sam Rockwell, Zooey Daschanel, John Malkovitch, etc., and Douglas Adams's screenplay is, not surprisingly, quite faithful to his book. The problem, aside from the overly cartoonish production design, is the tone which is very arch and feels like an overly long Monty Python sketch (which I suppose is what Adams and Co. were shooting for). Sci-Fi comedies are tricky animals...

But I'm drifting OT; back to the Heart O' Gold. I remember Adams's description in the book likened her to a "sleek white running shoe." Taken too literally this would look silly on screen, but I've always thought if executed correctly it could make for a very pleasing design.

Just out of curiosity, what are you basing your scratch-build on?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I'm assuming that Douglas Adams must have done a screenplay adaption _before_ he passed away a couple of years back?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

"Hitchhikers" has been in development at Disney for over a decade; the project was given the green light just a short while before Adams's death.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Uh, people. You do realize there was a HITCHHIKER'S TV series produced in 1981, don't you? That's where the Vogon spaceship posted elsewhere came from.

Edit: My mistake. The model posted here was not based on the TV design. Faulty memory on my part. It does have the same color scheme which probably threw me.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

BEBruns said:


> Uh, people. You do realize there was a HITCHHIKER'S TV series produced in 1981, don't you?


Uh, yes.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Loved the TV series.

It was great to have many of the characters played by the actual people whom they were based on.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Loved the TV series.
> 
> It was great to have many of the characters played by the actual people whom they were based on.


Except for Trillian. I think that was the one fatal bit of miscasting in the series. 

As for the movie, as someone who's just recently discovered THE OFFICE I'm glad they cast Martin Freeman (Tim) as Arthur Dent. And Sam Rockwell as Zaphod should be good. One bit of controversy has been the casting of rapper Mos Def as Ford Prefect. I don't believe I've seen anything he's acted in but he's apparently quite accomplished, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Mos Def as Ford Prefect? That sounds really,really, mind-bogglingly bad.

The guy that played Ford in BBC mini-series was really good! And Sam Rockwell does sound like an inspired Zaphod.

And I agree, making Trillian a ditzy blonde was a serious mistake.

Whose Malkovitch playing?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Whose Malkovitch playing?


Humma Kuvula


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Humma Kuvula


I'll have to check the books, that's not ringing a bell.

More importantly, whose going to be the voice of the book?


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'll have to check the books, that's not ringing a bell.
> 
> More importantly, whose going to be the voice of the book?


Humma Kuvula is a new character Douglas Adams created for his screenplay.

The IMDB doesn't have a credit for the book. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0371724/combined


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Not to change the subject, and I know we're talking about styrene kits here, but has anyone considered paper modeling to get your favorite "obscure" spaceship?


Delta 7 (http://www.delta7studios.com/) has a CD called "Retro Rockets" that has models of Rocketship Orion, Rocketship Polaris, The Space Ark, Jules Vern's Projectile ship from "From the Earth to the Moon", The Icarus from POTA, and more.

There are also a lot of free ships available on the web, including the Discovery from 2001: A Space Odessey, Star Trek (BUNCHES of Star Trek models!), Star Wars, Gundam, etc. 

Did you know that the Disney world website is offering a free paper model of the Nautilus?!?!?!?

Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled discussion....

Larry

Edit: I also know where to get a paper model (free!) of the Cavorite Sphere!

:wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Cavorite Sphere !!! where where ??
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I don't know how we are defining "obscure" but I can think of nine science fiction topics that are reasonably well known and recognized, but have never seen the light of day as a styrene kit. Here they are.

Disney Nautilus (1954)
Fantastic Voyage Proteus (1966)
George Pal's Time Machine
Luna Moonship from "Destination Moon"
Martian War Machine from "War of the Worlds"
Icarus from 1968's "Planet of the Apes"
Spaceship Ark from "When Worlds Collide"
Flying Saucer from "Earth Vs the Flying Saucers"
Flying Saucer from "The Day the Earth Stood Still"
One could also extract very nice figure kits with Aurora-style dioramas from several of the source movies for these subjects too.

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I heard a rumor that someone was considering producing a resin Cavorite Sphere kit but I haven't heard anything on that lately.

That one would round out (Pardon the pun) my list at an even ten!! 

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I heard a rumor that someone was considering producing a resin Cavorite Sphere kit but I haven't heard anything on that lately.


See post #75.

Or...
http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/

Or...

http://users.sdccu.net/chthulhu/models.html


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks, Carson!


The second link will take you to the free paper model of the Cavorite Sphere.

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Carson, re: your earlier question, I did start the HoG with a running shoe and have been morphing it from there (trying to get that highly streamlined look the book describes). Current dissatisfaction is that the forward 2/3rds of the ship is too reminiscent of the primary hull of the Voyager, without the perimeter quite so sharp.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

In my mind's eye I've always pictured the _Heart O' Gold_ as resembling a sleeker, whiter, more "baroque" version of the _Dark Star_


----------



## TrickyDickie (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello :wave: Here are some pics of one of the Flesh Gordon ships:




























Just found these online a few days ago. They are scans of film clips of a test of the actual model used in the film. Too bad the rez isn't great, but better than nothing, eh?

Cheers,
David


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: Y3a's pic of "This Rocket!"*

Check out this link: http://www.TheSpaceExplorers.com/intro.html
It has the whole story on the source of that spaceship, and some great pictures for reference.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

I just got back to the forums, so here I go resurrecting an old thread. 

I'd like to see:

Alien space ship from 'The Greatest American Hero'
Star Cruiser from the Ewok TV movies
Noah's ship from the second Ewok movie


Mark


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Old Tom Swift Jr inventions?

Diving seacopter
Challenger
Polar ray dynasphere


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> More importantly, whose going to be the voice of the book?


= Stephen Fry


Jim


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd love a model kit of *any* of the air ships from Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow.


Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/
http://seansmodels.com/


----------

